# Problem with LEM dehydrator



## atcnick (Dec 27, 2010)

My wife got me a 6 tray LEM dehydrator from Academy sports.  I loaded it up tonight with beef for jerky.  Everything was running fine then after about 30 minutes it started running ruff and now its making some noise but the fan is not spinning.  Anyone ever have this problem? 

I've never owned a dehydrator but Im pretty sure its not suppose to do this.  Any suggestions?  Advice?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't know that model, but the Fan has got to spin, so get that meat either in the fridge or in the oven on super low temp with the door propped open a bit.  Did anything get caught in the fan mechanism?  Some food fall through or something?


----------



## shamong9 (Dec 27, 2010)

Check the fan to see if something is block the blades from spinning. You may need to move the blade on the shaft, up or down. Good Luck.


----------



## atcnick (Dec 28, 2010)

I just packed it up and Im  taking it to exchange today.


----------

